# RHino liner on bottom of boat???



## ReRobb (Feb 13, 2005)

What's your opinion???

I have a 1974 14' fiberglass trihull (Sears Gamefisher) that I am in the process of fixing(filling holes and big cracks with Bondoglass), but there are still some stress cracks all over the bottom of the boat. So I was thinking of either buying a Roll on do it yourself kit from the auto parts store, or just paying through the nose and having it sprayed.

I know, that just adds weight to your boat. But it's only powered by a 6hp outboard so speed already doesn't exhist.

My question is, should I have it on the inside of the boat, or the outside?
Personally, I was thinking it prob. would seal better on the outside, and would be a little easier for me to do myself.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

The only way to properly repair that boat and make it safe is to use glass mat on the exterior. I bought that very same Sears boat used and whoever punched the hole in it disguised it real well. Long story short: lucky the patch let go as I was approaching the ramp.
I stripped the bottom of the boat and wiped it down with acetone then glassed the whole thing plus multiple layers in the area of previous incorrect repair. Took two days of work but worked out well. Sold the boat and it is still being used six years later.
Take the time to do it right and be safe.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Rhino liner is not a water-proof sealer in that regard. Shortdrift is correct as usual. Use a fiberglass repair kit so you have a waterproof seal and avoid any chance of failure.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

listen to the guys who know.
the only right way is as they suggested.that liner is not intended for the puprose you have in mind,and would at best,be a temporary fix,if that.especially with stress cracks.do it the right way,with glass.
if you do it right the first time,there shouldn't be a second time


----------



## ReRobb (Feb 13, 2005)

Where can I get the fiberglass from? And also, how much is it?

I really want to do it right, but if it is going to cost $300, I'd rather take the boat to the scrap yard and buy the boat I really want, The reason I say $300 is because I only got $500 in the boat, motor, and trailer, and both the boat and Trailer need work after I have fished the heck out of this boat in the last 3 years.

It's been a really good boat, and I'd really hate to get rid of it, but it isn't really worth sinking a bunch of money into.

Thanks guys for the help,
RE


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Check out a few reputable, well established body and fender shops that advertise as fiberglass repair capable or better yet, FG repair specialist. Don't go to the backyard specialist. Tell them what you want to do and see if they would order the large sized mat you would be looking for as well as the resin and hardener. You could pick up repair kits at auto stores but it would take several of them to do the whole bottom of the boat. Automotive paint and body supply shops would have the larger quantity you need but a shop could get it at a discount.


----------

